# Best beginner compounds, polish, pads Etc.



## Chris95 (Feb 2, 2015)

Buying a Das-6 pro as my first DA, can anybody recommend some good beginner products please

Probably been asked a 1000 times but can't really make much sense of some of the other threads


----------



## Chris95 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Meguiars 105 & 205 are very popular, as are Menzerna and Scholl polishes.

Personally I'd stick to the smaller 250ml sizes until you've decided which suits you best.

There are plenty of retailers that sell 250ml bundles, such as....
http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/scholl-concepts-250g-kit
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/menzerna-250ml-polish-sample-kit.php?manufacturers_id=49


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I started with Meguiars 205 and orange hex pads.

Maybe an idea if you reveal the car you are wanting to do correction work on, paint thickness differs on make.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Good deal on 105 & 205 here...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-...d=100204&rk=1&rkt=30&mehot=pp&sd=400801796839


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Meg's Ultimate Compound


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i second Ultimate Compound.

great cut, great working time, great price!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Take a look at the koch chemie range.
Very easy to learn to work with and leave fantastic results
Also available it 250ml sizes ( enough to do a couple or three cars)


----------



## Chris95 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, I brought this one in the for sale section on here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356800

It comes with two products but a quick google search sounded like they weren't really suitable for a complete novice?

Think I may go for the 105 and 205 but then I don't understand what pads I should go for?

Sorry about all the questions! I'm a complete novice and have about 3000 YouTube videos to watch at work tomorrow


----------



## Chris95 (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh and it's going to be used on an Astra Vxr Arctic edition and a clio 197 so probably not the hardest paint!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The polish that the chap is selling with that das 6 are pre et much menzerna version of 105 and 205 in terms of abrasiveness etc 

400 is a very high cut polish, 4000 is a low cut finishing polish 

I'd just use them to be honest unless you really want to use megs. I would however buy another polish to sit in between the two as you'll probably rarely need to 400 unless doing heavy correction


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would avoid M105 as i find it dusty and too short working time.

for a novice i would still recommend Meguiar's Ultimate Compound.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah ultimate compound is a good shout, would sit nicely between the two polishes you'll get with the das6


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Go with an MF finish disc.
That will do what you want it to do without having to stress over which co,our pad


----------



## Chris95 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks, I'll get some ultimate compound on order then!

Any tips on the best pads?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Dohhhhh


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

see 2 posts above


----------



## Chris95 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry I had already started typing on my phone when you posted lol

Thanks for your help though guys! I've got a weekend free from the Mrs next weekend so will hopefully get out and give it a go


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No worries 
Just let the machine do the work IE only use the weight of the machine that is all you need on an MF pad


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

and for MF pad you should always prime it first. it's very important.


----------



## Chris95 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just been advised to use a glaze such as this before any compounds http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/chemical-guys-ez-glaze-with-acrylic-shine-ii/prod_145.html

Just to get used to the machine, do you think this is a good idea as well?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I wouldnt waste your money get a cheapie pad off fleabay.
Get some oil out of the kitchen 
Practice on say a window ( ok yeah you gotta clean it after ) or if you got a scrap panel use that.
Then when you are happy use a decent pad and a finishing polish on the cleaned degreased scrap panel.
The idea of the oil is to let you switch the machine on and get it moving round without doing any damage to get used to it and learn to relax with it.
Its very important to relax as you WILL add a lot of pressure un noticable to you if you are tense or not confident in the machine.


----------



## ryans day (May 10, 2013)

If i were you i would watch junkmans
videos on youtube for beginners machine polishing.
very informative,and helped me a lot.oh and another vote
for ultimate compound.i use that with a green hexlogic for black evo paint and its nice to work with.

Goodluck.


----------

